#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  RPApril Member of the Month - 2014

## Anastasia

Its *April* on RPA and that means only one thing! Did you guess it? Did you guess it?! If you guessed *RPApril*, youd be right! To ring in this fabulous month long celebration of the assorted talents of RPA-ers everywhere the time has come to recognize yet another one of our own who has made contribution to our little corner of the interwebs.

Its MERRY GENTRY!!! Just kidding, so turn the excitement dial to 11 and brace yourself. Are you ready to discover the identity of the RPApril member of the month? I think you are! 

This July baby from the great wilds of the USA came to join us two years ago during the epic RPApril 2012 and has left an unmistakable mark on this site. You can find her greeting newbies, and you have definitely seen her handy work in a good few of the Downtown games. 

This member likes to pretend to be Lady Lochness reinforcing her belief that is an evil ocean (or loch-like) monster but in reality is a sweet Unicorn. This lady is a full time student and an all time Princess, who were told, happens to like Dragons. While she may not be fond of spicy food, she is rather fond of embroidery.  She is sweet and loveable (just ask her!) and finds herself drawn to fantasy RPs. Not just any fantasy RPs, but those that have a twist! 

Our member of the month has her own creative photography thread which prominently features what she sees around her, namely her backyard. And to be honest? Her collection rivals that of the masters of yore, and a little more contemporary too! 

There is also something to be said for the not one, not two, but 12 RPs she currently finds herself in. One of my favorites being Escaping the Uctíván Eben a compelling featuring some of our favorite mythical creatures, elves! Havent read it? I strongly suggest you do, for this member displays talent beyond her years, not only can she take a killer photo, but she can create an elaborate mental panorama with her words alone. 

It is with great joy that we present to you, the RPApril 2014 member of the month, the truly wonderful Naraness. Congratulations!

----------


## Kris



----------


## V

Congrats Nara! 

Love your pictures  ::):

----------


## Kiki

WOO, NARAAAAA! CONGRATS GIRL!  :luv:

----------


## Imp

My excitement dial only goes to 8. RPA never sent me the fix.  :=(: 

...

Congrats, NarNar!  :=D:  YAY! *confetti, explosions and excitement*

----------


## Mystress of Shadows

Congrats!

----------


## DistortedReality

Gratz Nara  ::D:

----------


## Ragnarok

Congratulations, Naraness!

----------


## Ancalime

Congratulations Nara  ::):

----------


## Naraness

Oh my gosh I think I might cry. You guys are so amazing, thank you! It means so much... I... I feel so special. You even got me on my two years anniversary... I think I need a moment. *Blinks away misty eyes* *Hands everyone popsicles*

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats!

----------


## EvelynWillows

Awesome! And I couldn't have picked a better winner; this young writer is one to watch! 

Great job Princess Naraness!

----------


## Dire Hoef



----------


## Preach

Congratulations  ::D: !

----------


## HoneyHeart

*Congratulations!
HoneyHeart*

----------


## Chat Noir

Should we tell her it's just an April's Fool's joke before it gets out of hand?

----------


## Icedream

Tell me you're joking, Lucy.

----------


## Chat Noir

I don't know who Lucy is but I was just kidding  :-grin-: 



Congrats Nara, hope I didn't scare ya too bad  :;):

----------


## Icedream

You 'ave a real sick sense of humor.  :XD:

----------


## Naraness

Oh Merry.  :PSmiley:  Of course, I can't figure out if you're the real Merry or not...  :*stare*: 

I was worried it was an April Fool's prank for a while, and you guys would switch my badge with the 'worst member ever' badge. Does that exist? I hope not.  :XD:  

*Hands out more popsicles* I love you guys.

----------


## Ragnarok

I think it'd be funny if it WAS an april fools joke.  :XD: 

Sorry, I'm a bad person.  :XD:

----------


## Kiki

I know I already said congrats earlier, but when I found out, I was like this:



 :luv:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Froggy

Yay Nara! <33333

 :-grin-:

----------


## Rae

You deserve it girl! Yay! <3 You're one of the most talented, sweetest people I've _ever_ met!

----------


## Mystress of Shadows

Cats! Sorry. I'm an animal lover. Nara, I know I said it once already, but congrats again! I'm hoping to _eventually_ get here, but I doubt it will happen any time soon.  :XD:

----------


## BabyRedFox

Congratulations!!!! You are a great addition to the RPA community  ::):

----------


## Naraness

You guys are all so fantastic, thank you!! <3

----------


## Soulio

Congratulations!

We can have a fiesta! Ai Ai Ai!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Imp

I was lucky enough to squeeze in interview with GLORIOUS NARANESS who fight for RPA's common worker and glorious Admins!
[Here is interview!]
Dasvidania! *vanishes*

----------


## Raindrop

<3 I love ya Imp

----------


## Imp

:;):

----------


## Epostle

Congrats  ::>:

----------


## Minkasha

> Oh my gosh I think I might cry. You guys are so amazing, thank you! It means so much... I... I feel so special. You even got me on my two years anniversary... I think I need a moment. *Blinks away misty eyes* *Hands everyone popsicles*

----------


## Storm

Nope, definitely not enough Glitter yet...  ::D: 



Well... a little better .... Super Congrats again  ::D:

----------

